# What is a JA pony?



## OneInAMillion (29 July 2009)

Firstly I dont know what JA stands for!!
But also has it won a certain amount of money and does it jump a certain height 
Also is it like a grading like having a Grade B showjumper but a JA pony??

Sorry lots of questions!!


----------



## Baggybreeches (29 July 2009)

It stands for Junior Grade A, and is a pony that has won over a certain amount of money at affiliated competitions. Usually they are only eligible for height classes or handicaps, although I *think* they can do members cups.


----------



## Kal (29 July 2009)

JA is the same as a Grade A horse but a pony. Ponies start off as grade JD with no money on there card and work there way up like the horses. I can't remember how much you have to win to be a JA, i think it's something like £600 or £800. I only know the horses limits now.

And you are only allowed to compete in the classes available for your amount of winnings. It's all in the BSJA website in the rule book.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lil_babe (29 July 2009)

JD- £0-£99
JC- £100-£699
JA- £700+

The categories are based purely on the amount of money the horse has won, not the tracks it can jump.  A JA pony could have just won lots of smaller open classes and got its winnings like that! 

xxx


----------

